
What if the FBI tried to crack an Android phone? We attacked one to find out - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/what-if-the-fbi-tried-to-crack-an-android-phone-we-attacked-one-to-find-out-56556
======
AdmiralAsshat
I once encrypted my HTC One M7, which required that I permanently set a PIN on
the lockscreen. Unfortunately, I previously had a Tasker profile with Secure
Settings integrated that would, when connected to my home wifi, disable the
lockscreen (this was before the Smart Lock Screen that Lollipop offers). When
it triggered, something that the Tasker plugin did must have somehow tried to
disable the lockscreen but discovered that it couldn't and inadvertently ended
up resetting the PIN somehow.

I got to about 6 incorrect PIN attempts before I panicked. I was finally able
to get into my phone, however, by logging into Google's Device Manager from my
laptop and resetting the PIN remotely.

At the time it was a lifesaver, but in hindsight, the knowledge that Google
can remotely reset the PIN on my Full-Disk Encrypted phone makes me highly
suspicious that they would even hesitate to do so if compelled by the
government.

